# [risolto]problema emerge gkrellm-gnome

## crisandbea

volevo emergere questo tool per monitorare un pò di tutto, cpu,temperatura ecc...., 

solo quando dò emerge gkrellm-gnome mi dà il seguente errore:

```

emerge gkrellm-gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 6) app-admin/gkrellm-1.2.13 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/gkrellm-1.2.13.tar.bz2'

--13:06:58--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/gkrellm-1.2.13.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gkrellm-1.2.13.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/ [following]

--13:06:59--  http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.43'

Resolving gaming.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gaming.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,757 (2.7K) [text/html]

100%[=================================================================================>] 2,757         --.--K/s

13:06:59 (1.37 MB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.43' saved [2757/2757]

>>> Downloading 'http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/gkrellm-1.2.13.tar.bz2'

--13:06:59--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/gkrellm-1.2.13.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gkrellm-1.2.13.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 438,917 (429K) [application/x-tar]

100%[=================================================================================>] 438,917      382.03K/s

13:07:00 (380.89 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gkrellm-1.2.13.tar.bz2' saved [438917/438917]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ] * checking gkrellm-1.2.13.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gkrellm-1.2.13.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gkrellm-1.2.13/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gkrellm-1.2.13/work/gkrellm-1.2.13 ...

(cd po && make all)

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gkrellm-1.2.13/work/gkrellm-1.2.13/po'

msgfmt -f -v -o de.mo de.po

msgfmt -f -v -o es.mo es.po

525 translated messages.

521 translated messages, 4 untranslated messages.

msgfmt -f -v -o fr.mo fr.po

msgfmt -f -v -o ja.mo ja.po

392 translated messages, 18 fuzzy translations, 115 untranslated messages.

msgfmt -f -v -o pl.mo pl.po

525 translated messages.

525 translated messages.

msgfmt -f -v -o ru.mo ru.po

msgfmt -f -v -o sv.mo sv.po

450 translated messages, 75 untranslated messages.

525 translated messages.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gkrellm-1.2.13/work/gkrellm-1.2.13/po'

(cd src && make GTOP_LIBS= GTOP_INCLUDE= gkrellm)

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gkrellm-1.2.13/work/gkrellm-1.2.13/src'

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o main.o main.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o alerts.o alerts.c

main.c: In function 'apply_rootpixmap_transparency':

main.c:753: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of 'XGetGeometry' differ in signedness

main.c:753: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'XGetGeometry' differ in signedness

main.c: In function 'place_gkrellm':

main.c:1281: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of 'XParseGeometry' differ in signedness

main.c:1281: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'XParseGeometry' differ in signedness

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o apm.o apm.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o base64.o base64.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o clock.o clock.c

apm.c: In function 'load_apm_config':

apm.c:800: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o cpu.o cpu.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o disk.o disk.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o fs.o fs.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o hostname.o hostname.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o inet.o inet.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o mail.o mail.c

mail.c: In function 'do_cram_md5':

mail.c:685: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'snprintf' differ in signedness

mail.c:686: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'server_command' differ in signedness

mail.c:701: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

mail.c:702: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

mail.c:703: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

mail.c:704: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

mail.c:705: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

mail.c:706: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

mail.c:706: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

mail.c:706: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness

mail.c:706: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

mail.c:706: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness

mail.c:706: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness

mail.c:706: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of '__builtin_strcmp' differ in signedness

mail.c:706: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strncmp' differ in signedness

mail.c:708: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'from64tobits' differ in signedness

mail.c:708: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'from64tobits' differ in signedness

mail.c:737: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

mail.c:737: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'hmac_md5' differ in signedness

mail.c:745: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'snprintf' differ in signedness

mail.c:747: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

mail.c:749: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strlen' differ in signedness

mail.c:752: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'strcpy' differ in signedness

mail.c:753: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'server_command' differ in signedness

mail.c: In function 'check_pop3':

mail.c:844: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'MD5Update' differ in signedness

mail.c:899: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o meminfo.o meminfo.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o net.o net.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o proc.o proc.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o sensors.o sensors.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o uptime.o uptime.c

cc -Wall -O2 -I.. `gtk-config --cflags gthread` `imlib-config --cflags-gdk`   -DENABLE_NLS -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -c -o chart.o chart.c

chart.c: In function 'set_auto_grid_resolution':

chart.c:473: error: invalid storage class for function 'set_grid_resolution_spin_button'

chart.c:503: warning: implicit declaration of function 'set_grid_resolution_spin_button'

chart.c: At top level:

chart.c:1677: warning: conflicting types for 'set_grid_resolution_spin_button'

chart.c:1677: error: static declaration of 'set_grid_resolution_spin_button' follows non-static declaration

chart.c:503: error: previous implicit declaration of 'set_grid_resolution_spin_button' was here

make[1]: *** [chart.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gkrellm-1.2.13/work/gkrellm-1.2.13/src'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-admin/gkrellm-1.2.13 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  gkrellm-1.2.13.ebuild, line 20:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

l'errore riguarderebbe quel pacchetto ma sono riuscito a risolverlo, qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento????

grazieLast edited by crisandbea on Wed Oct 11, 2006 10:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nick_spacca

Occhio che gkrellm-gnome è un pacchetto moooolto vecchio che richiede gkrellm serie 1!!!

```
nick-book nick # emerge -pv gkrellm-gnome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] app-admin/gkrellm-1.2.13  USE="nls" 428 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/gkrellm-gnome-0.1  5 kB 

Total size of downloads: 434 kB

```

Ti consiglio invece di installare semplicemente gkrellm 2, funziona alla grande, questa è la versione che ho io:

```
nick-book nick # emerge -pv gkrellm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gkrellm-2.2.5  USE="X nls ssl" 652 kB 

```

PS: tra l'altro non ho ben capito cosa farebbe il plugin gnome-gkrellm...comuqnue vai sul sicuro sulla serie 2!   :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

ok, farò cosi, l'unica cosa che ha ugualmente la possibilità di avere l'interfaccia per controllare il tutto ???

----------

## nick_spacca

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ok, farò cosi, l'unica cosa che ha ugualmente la possibilità di avere l'interfaccia per controllare il tutto ???

 

?????? scusa ma non so se ho capito cosa ti serve  :Confused:  Vuoi qualcosa che ti dia in un solo colpo d'occhio tutte le funzioni vitali del tuo pc, giusto??? 

Tra gkrellm 1 e 2 è cambiato il codice (e qualche implementazione varia, non saprei di preciso) ma sia l'aspetto che i controlli sono rimasti pressocché gli stessi...cioè quello  che trovi qui

Se non ho capito cosa cerchi, scusami ed eventualmente aiutami a capirlo   :Wink: 

Have fun!

PS: come tema (x11-themes/gkrellm-themes) ti consiglio ASSOLUTAMENTE "invisible"...è il migliore (IMO) e l'unico che uso   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

intedevo dire per farlo partire dove lo trovo, a parte da shell.

----------

## crisandbea

ho installato la nuova versione, va benissimo, l'unico problema e che non sò se esistono alternative per non aver aperte due finestre una per la shell ed una per il programma inutilmente, ovviamente a programma aperto.

ciao

----------

## Opossum

Se non ho caipto male il tuo problerma è che, giustamente, dovresti tenere aperte due shell, una da usare in maniera interattiva e una solo ed esclusivamente per "tenere in vita" gkrellm, giusto?

Ti consiglio due alternative per evitare questo:

1) Lanciare gkrellm in background (mettendo il carattere & alla fine del comando)

2) avviare automaticamente gkrellm all'avvio di gnome

Se vuoi un'alternativa io, ultimamente, sto usando delle gdesklet che sono molto carine, ma a mio avviso meno funzionali di gkrellm.

Ciao

----------

## crisandbea

 *Opossum wrote:*   

> Se non ho caipto male il tuo problerma è che, giustamente, dovresti tenere aperte due shell, una da usare in maniera interattiva e una solo ed esclusivamente per "tenere in vita" gkrellm, giusto?
> 
> Ti consiglio due alternative per evitare questo:
> 
> 1) Lanciare gkrellm in background (mettendo il carattere & alla fine del comando)
> ...

 

hai centrato in pieno il problema,  infatti per farlo funzionare devo avere aperte due shell,   per avviare automaticamente all'avvio intendi che aggiungo gkrellmd al runlevel di default???

comunque la cosa fastidiosa non è tenere aperte due shell, in quanto si può fare in un unico terminale,  ma avere sul pannello la finestra di gkrellm aperta e non poterla mettere nel sistem-tray.

ciao

----------

## unz

Scusate, ma io in gnome ce l'ho in Applicazioni->Strumenti di sistema. L'ho avviato mesi fa e mi si apre automaticamente all'inizio di ogni sessione.

----------

## Opossum

Io per avviare automaticamente gkrellm ho semplicemente aggiunto il nome dell'eseguibile tra i programmi che vengono avviati all'avvio di Gnome (Desktop->Preferenze->Sessioni->Tab "Avvio Programmi").

Quando avvio gkrellm non ho attivo a gkrellmd, credo che quest'ultimo serva solo nel caso si volgia monitorare la macchina da remoto, ma non ne sono affatto sicuro in quanto non mi sono mai posto il problema.

Per quanto riguarda il problema di ridurlo nella systray...... temo non sia possibile, almeno per quanto mi risulta.

----------

## unz

 *Opossum wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il problema di ridurlo nella systray...... temo non sia possibile, almeno per quanto mi risulta.

 

Non è possiboli, non si riduce in tray.

----------

## crisandbea

visto che non c'è modo di ridurlo posso mettere il tag risolto.  ciao e grazie

----------

## nick_spacca

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> visto che non c'è modo di ridurlo posso mettere il tag risolto.  ciao e grazie

 

Penso forse tu possa utilizzare GKRELLMD (cioè il demone) per controllare i valori da console/terminale...

(a dire il vero in genere si utilizza per gestire pc remoti, ma forse puo esserti comodo...)

----------

